# Assassins creed custom background



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*HI*
: victory:everyone: victory:
heres another custom fake rock background
with
ASSASSINS CREED EMBLEM

a brief explanation....

1.get an exo background
2.add the shapes
3.5 layers of grout
4.paint
5.2 layerss of varnish
(something this size only takes a few hours or so to make)








































for a 'how to guide' please see the link in my sig

Hope you all like,
any comments welcomed....
good  or bad ​


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice, how did you make it?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Daisy_ said:


> very nice, how did you make it?





ch4dg said:


> a brief explanation....​
> 1.get an exo background
> 2.add the shapes
> 3.5 layers of grout
> ...


that was all i did... very simple,
got the background
cut the shapes out of poly, glued them on
then grout, paint then varnished


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> that was all i did... very simple,
> got the background
> cut the shapes out of poly, glued them on
> then grout, paint then varnished


oh dear, sorry, i was too busy looking at the pictures lol :] sorry :blush:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool! Looks nice! You thought about doing a gears of war one? Now that would look sweet! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Daisy_ said:


> oh dear, sorry, i was too busy looking at the pictures lol :] sorry :blush:


no probs: victory:



bumbleyjoe said:


> Cool! Looks nice! You thought about doing a gears of war one? Now that would look sweet! :mf_dribble:


now theres a thought:whistling2:, and maybe a dead space emblem: victory:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i think a gears or dead space logo would look better on a fake steel background rather than rock :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats awesome! 


I think you should do a gears one, that would be Epic! <<< Excuse the pun there!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great as usual lol
You should get a few ideas and then make a poll on what to make next


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> i think a gears or dead space logo would look better on a fake steel background rather than rock :2thumb:


agreed on the gow (might have the get some metal from work) but maybe the dead space could be done as the martian rock



Spuddy said:


> Thats awesome!
> 
> 
> I think you should do a gears one, that would be Epic! <<< Excuse the pun there!


cheers, i will but i just got to wait for a new tank 





Swain86 said:


> Looks great as usual lol
> You should get a few ideas and then make a poll on what to make next


thanks, 

what do you want to see first then DEAD SPACE or GEARS OF WAR ?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> agreed on the gow (might have the get some metal from work) but maybe the dead space could be done as the martian rock
> 
> 
> cheers, i will but i just got to wait for a new tank
> ...


gears but i guess with dead space you could make the marker as a hide or be really clever and have a heat cable inside so the inhabitant is drawn to it :lol2:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

this is so simple yet so amazing, and GOW would be better


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gears of war


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

you are insanly creative when it comes to this sort of thing, you have inspired me to do this my self


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> you are insanly creative when it comes to this sort of thing, you have inspired me to do this my self


cheers,
and glad to here they're inspiring someone: victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

You inspired me as well.
New poll - Who all have you inspired lol
:2thumb:


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

haha I wasn't so sure when I clicked on the thread but that looks awesome mate!
If you're familiar with WoW, the horde symbol would look cool...


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

you have inspired many people, including myself, but i do not have the money to make these things myself  would really love too though, you should start selling them in the classifieds


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> You inspired me as well.
> New poll - Who all have you inspired lol
> :2thumb:





Oskorei said:


> haha I wasn't so sure when I clicked on the thread but that looks awesome mate!
> If you're familiar with WoW, the horde symbol would look cool...





Chunk247 said:


> you have inspired many people, including myself, but i do not have the money to make these things myself  would really love too though, you should start selling them in the classifieds


thank you all


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Red Faction symbol on red Martian rock... :whistling2:

Awesome as always... :no1:

Phil


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

you should do one like the levers in the first game , like this


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG i love it. my tokay is called ezio (coz he's hard and can clinb up stuff). i can feel a creative moment coming on.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

ginna said:


> you should do one like the levers in the first game , like this
> 
> image


that's from AC2, not 1


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> that's from AC2, not 1


I knew what i meant :Na_Na_Na_Na: its cos i aint played the first one


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> you should do one like the levers in the first game , like this
> 
> image


i was thinking the same thing: victory:,
but i made this one in bout 2hours so i didnt reall have the time to work on it


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

ginna said:


> I knew what i meant :Na_Na_Na_Na: its cos i aint played the first one


fair enough, but you should play the first one, it's good, just a little repetitive.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> fair enough, but you should play the first one, it's good, just a little repetitive.


the first is awesome.....and repetitive, maybe

but so is the call of duty games and no-one seems to mind- go here, shoot these, get out..... repeat on every level.
plus the cod mw2 just copied every level from the PS2/ORIG XBOX.... 'BLACK'


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> but so is the call of duty games and no-one seems to mind- go here, shoot these, get out..... repeat on every level.
> exactly but no-one says so because its 'call of duty'
> 
> plus the cod mw2 just copied every level from the PS2/ORIG XBOX.... 'BLACK'
> even with todays graphics it aint even in the same league as BLACK


but the viv looks awesome:flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> but the viv looks awesome:flrt:


cheers:cheers:


----------



## aaron1989 (Jul 23, 2010)

*,,*

AMAZING MATE . all your backgrounds look brilliant. anychance you could make me a battlefield one or show me how to? :2thumb: u making anymore at the mo? lets see them


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Awsome as usual :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

swampeh said:


> Awsome as usual :2thumb:


cheers




aaron1989 said:


> AMAZING MATE . all your backgrounds look brilliant. anychance you could make me a battlefield one or show me how to? :2thumb: u making anymore at the mo? lets see them


thanks,
have you got any ideas what you want in the viv...tanks, damages building, replica gun or just some little plastic soldiers.

i have 4 on the go at the mo


----------



## aaron1989 (Jul 23, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

aaron1989 said:


> yeah somthing like that maybe the battlefield sign or something :2thumb: what others u got going just now? u got any pics?


1.sandfish tank- with this inhttp://www.crystalinks.com/abusimbel.gif
2.crested gecko-thundercats theme
3.pokie- alien theme
4.empyty exo-transformers theme 
i got pics on the camera but i havent uploaded any yet


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> 1.sandfish tank- with this inhttp://www.crystalinks.com/abusimbel.gif
> aint that featured in the transformers ROTF movie
> 
> 2.crested gecko-thundercats theme
> ...


we need pics


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

with the tf one i'm still undecided

i was thinking, have a wall at the back with all the cybertronian marking on all over it and then have a tf logo in the middle (decticon/autobots) and have a figure of devastator busting through the wall, i've just finished building that....its not painted yet thou

and you've seen my terminator build.....i'll prob do a simular one but with a optimus or bumblebee head, but i cant get the eyeball lights anywhere as the company went bust

i would like the original style matrix in there somewhere but it might be over kill

i dont know i have so many ideas for this project i'll prob do it for a royal so its in a bigger viv instead of the exo, if so i'll do a gears of war logo in the exo

any other suggesions welcomed

ps. sorry bout the spelling.....had one too many:cheers:


----------

